# Libby



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope it goes well and she has a quick recovery! Please let us know how it goes! It is hard not to worry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Donna:

I will be praying for your Libby! I just love the Senior Goldens!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure hope it turns out to be nothing of concern! Don't like the way it looks, I'm glad you had it checked out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers and paws crossed here for Libby. Please keep us posted on how it all goes.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your girl - but good to get at something like this early. Will be thinking of you guys...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will be thinking of you guys and hoping it turns out to be benign.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for a successful surgery and clean biopsy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Libby in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping it is nothing to be concerned about. Please let us know how Libby makes out. HUGS


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so of course I went on-line and found a picture of a tumor that looked almost exactly like Libby's in almost the exact same place. And it was something very scary. why oh why do we do this to ourselves. I know it is probably nothing. But that is what I thought when Tess got sick in April.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> so of course I went on-line and found a picture of a tumor that looked almost exactly like Libby's in almost the exact same place. And it was something very scary. why oh why do we do this to ourselves. I know it is probably nothing. But that is what I thought when Tess got sick in April.


I've done this same type of thing myself and of course the stress level went sky high. :doh: I hope you can dismiss that photo out of your mind until next Monday :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> so of course I went on-line and found a picture of a tumor that looked almost exactly like Libby's in almost the exact same place. And it was something very scary. why oh why do we do this to ourselves. I know it is probably nothing. But that is what I thought when Tess got sick in April.


That's exactly what I would have done, too.  Is there any way you can move up the appt if you are feeling very worried?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I went through the cancer scare last week with my golden foster who like your girl is full of various types of lumps--the vet was concerned it was hemangio sarcoma on the skin. Results came back and it was a hemangioma--benign. Do your best not to think the worst.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You are doing all the best for your sweet girl, stay positive, we are praying for Libby. BTW I love her name.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope she is doing alright! Thinking of Libby!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy just went through something very similar. Lumpy dog, but the vet didn't like what he was feeling with one of the lumps so they went in to remove it, along with 2 other growths they didn't like. At 11, it's hard to stay positive about things like this. But you now what?

It was nothing  I hope you get good news and are as relieved as I was. There is a very good chance it is nothing, keep thinking about that too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very hard not to worry. Just know you have a lot of people praying for the best for Libby. Try to stay positive. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Libby did well today, while she was under vet also cleaned her teeth and took out a molar. When I asked him how the surgery went, he said there were some parts of the growth that had infiltrated but he thought he had gotten it all. Of course we won't know what it was until the pathology comes back, he did tell me he can usually tell if a growth is nothing to be worried about when he takes it out, he can't say that about this one, that it was "unusual" but not to worry too much yet. So of course, I am freaking out. She has to go back Thursday to get the bandage off.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

keeping you in my thoughts that it will turn out to be nothing of any importance.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and Libby will continue to be in our thoughts. I'm sure you will be pacing the floors until the pathology comes back.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I do hope the results are good. Hope Libby recovers quickly from her surgery.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Libby is home recovering and getting a lot of extra love!! We will all be waiting with you for her results. I will be hoping for the best!!:crossfing Thoughts and prayers will continue for you and Libby!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she is home and I hope the biopsy comes back in as benign. 

Our Barkley had lots of cysts and lumps/bumps we had removed and most of the time his vet told us at the time of surgery they were probably benign. Once, though, she wasn't sure and that was a very long wait with a lot of angst on our part. It turned out OK though. I understand how you are feeling now--hopefully you will not need to wait too long.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Libby gets her bandages off today, I haven't heard any pathology results yet. They did tell me it would take 7 to 10 days, but I was hoping for something sooner. She is doing great, it will be interesting to see what the wound looks like. I don't know if they will rewrap her leg, hopefully she will leave it alone. I don't want to have to put a cone on her. Rusty has really been huffing and pufffing, his emphysema is giving him fits. I think I will ask the vet today if there is anything else we can do for him. So hard to watch them age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for Rusty, Libby and you. Yes, it is so HARD watching them age. Hopefully the vet can give Rusty something to help.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> Libby gets her bandages off today, I haven't heard any pathology results yet. They did tell me it would take 7 to 10 days, but I was hoping for something sooner. She is doing great, it will be interesting to see what the wound looks like. I don't know if they will rewrap her leg, hopefully she will leave it alone. I don't want to have to put a cone on her. Rusty has really been huffing and pufffing, his emphysema is giving him fits. I think I will ask the vet today if there is anything else we can do for him. So hard to watch them age.


It IS so hard to watch them age. 

I hope Libby's leg will be all healed under that bandage - it must be so ahrd waiting for the pathology report. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Giev your Rusty a kiss from me, too. Poor guy. Is there any treatment for the emphysema?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

well, no labs back yet, they may not be in till next week sometime. they took the bandage off, i guess it looked pretty good, but still some draining and some redness. apparently the incision was fairly large i guess to make sure they got all of whatever it was. so they rewrapped her leg, and we go back on monday for a recheck. darn, i was hoping for good news from her pathology tests.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The waiting is so hard, I know. Praying for a good report.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

recheck this morning, new bandage, antibiotics. recheck on thursday. no lab results yet. i told the vet i needed some good news this week.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you get that good news too. Fingers crossed.:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I will keep you and Libby in my thoughts and prayers.
many, many prayers and candles lit too.:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am lighting a candle and praying for your girl too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying for a good report on Libby.....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*I can breathe again.*

My vet just called, her growth was a tumor called a cavernous hemangioma, benign. So she should be fine, once we get the wound healed. I am so happy and relieved.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, what GREAT news!!! It's sure a good thing you had it looked at when you did rather than waiting!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea! So glad the results were good. So very releaved


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

YAY!!! 


That is the best news to read right now! I am so happy for you!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful news! I am so relieved for you and Libby. Hope her incision heals quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank goodness!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am jumping up and down for Libby's good news!!
I am SO RELIEVED for you and her!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had her bandage changed Thursday, vet said wound looked better than it did on Monday, he rewrapped it and we go back on Monday, maybe one more bandage change then, depending on how it looks. Since she had the growth removed she had been acting a little off, not quite my crazy Libby, I think because it was giving her some pain. But this morning, she was back to her old exuberant ways. My husband and I both said at the same time, she is feeling better. I got a copy of the pathology report, just to keep with her records. I am so glad we dodged a bullet with her on this growth. It could have been so much worse. I can breathe so much easier. Its going to take us all time though to get used to our quieter life without our Rusty, we were still getting used to life without Tess. Change is so hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My heart is just breaking reading your posts. I am glad Libby is feeling much better. Praying for your sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so happy to see that Libby is feeling better. You need some smiles and happiness right about now! I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy to read Libby is back to her bubbly self. I hope she continues to feel better every day.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Libby is feeling better!! Hopefully Monday will be her last bandage change.:crossfing


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, it will be three weeks this coming Monday, and we still have the bandage. Thursday it was changed, my vet said it looks good, but still needed to be covered. I haven't seen the wound, it must have been one heckuva incision to need to be covered this long. She is acting great though.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your girl is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope bandages are going to be off soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> Well, it will be three weeks this coming Monday, and we still have the bandage. Thursday it was changed, my vet said it looks good, but still needed to be covered. I haven't seen the wound, it must have been one heckuva incision to need to be covered this long. *She is acting great though*.


Attitude is everything! She sounds like she's a trooper.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't imagine much getting Libby down!! So glad to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So glad she's getting better. Their antics can drive us nuts...until they are quiet. Hoping she gets shed of that bandage on Monday. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Libby is now a member of the cone club*

She got the final set of bandages off this morning, leg looks good but she needs a cone for a few days. So far so good, but she can't figure out how to lay down. Just stands and looks pathetic. poor girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so glad her path report can back with good results....it's so hard when they get older......give her a belly rub from me...


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Libby you are so cute!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a sweet girl! So very glad that she is on the mend and it was benign. You've had way too much heartache in such a short time!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Libby got her bandage off today!! Poor girl has to wear a cone...hopefully she gets used to it. Glad the leg looks good!!


----------

